# Something new to try for eyestain



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I asked Tonia from Rhapsody if she had any new things to try for eyestain and she said Buttermilk powder! 

Well, since I'm only going to use "angel eyes" as a last resort because of the antibiotics, I just bought some Buttermilk Powder. I got mine at a health food store, but a good local supermarket would have it, or "whole paycheck" ( whole foods). And they also carry it online. 
You give I believe 1/4 tsp in the mouth once a day. Moxie licked it up in a pinch. It tastes weet to them. I will let you know if it works. His staining isn't bad, but he never had it until about 2 months ago and i want to knock it out before it gets bad. I've beeb giving him Activa, but she said that this also changes the PH of the tears and cleared it up. Worth a try. I have heard that dairy might be hard to handle for some fluffs, but so far so good with the Mox.

A few other product ideas I got from Tonia and other handlers/groomers:

- Eye envy. And peroxide in a spray form, but I would worry about getting it into their eyes. And I didn't get the ratio.
- Tresemme Deep Cleansing Shampoo. 
- for a conditioner before they wrap and straight iron: Garnier Fructis Style Smoothing Milk put in a small round plastic screw top jar. It made it easier to dab on with one hand.
- Color me happy at a ratio of 10:1 for a spray conditioner
- when using corn startch under the eyes, must wash out next morning or it also is a drying agent and can break the coat.

From a Havanese handler/groomer to spray on when brushing out... a product from Sally's called: Fermodyl, Take 1 vile and add water to it in a spray bottle. It is a good spray because it's not silicon based so it doesn't coat the hair and cause breakage. I use CC Ice on Ice and the said it's too drying so it can cause a lot of breakage.

I bought the Fermodyl too today, for thin hair. It's a light leave in conditioner. I will also let you know how that works for his brush outs.

Dats all folks!!!!
Will try to get more tips on Tuesday from the Westminster benching/Grooming area. 

Meanwhile I tried to work at my topknot skills today ( Moxie was such a good boy for staying still for so long..thank you Baby!) and realized the Mommy needs a lot of practice! Especially without a band underneath, i can't seem to get the teased poof in the front tight enough. I tease the hair, then wrap it, but the wrap is floppy. I'll have to see how they get it close enough to the front of the head, but keep it tight enough so it doesn't fall. 

Any suggestions from you show handlers would be helpful.. and appreciated.LOL


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I only tease if I'm going to take pictures or am showing. In that case I usually put a band on.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for sharing all those tips and tricks!!!  I can't wait to try some of them out on my two!!!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you so much for ALL this info!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for sharing these tips!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I use eye envy as it has witch hazel, boric acid and colloidal silver and i have met the owner many times and all natural. I use make up pads to apply and never get it in their eyes. Buttermilk powder is it high in fat content as that is my biggest concern never heard of it so do not know but i believe buttermilk is. I have used CC ice on ice and it has silicone in it which bothered me and it was very drying i found as well. 



QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Feb 7 2009, 08:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721515


> I asked Tonia from Rhapsody if she had any new things to try for eyestain and she said Buttermilk powder!
> 
> Well, since I'm only going to use "angel eyes" as a last resort because of the antibiotics, I just bought some Buttermilk Powder. I got mine at a health food store, but a good local supermarket would have it, or "whole paycheck" ( whole foods). And they also carry it online.
> You give I believe 1/4 tsp in the mouth once a day. Moxie licked it up in a pinch. It tastes weet to them. I will let you know if it works. His staining isn't bad, but he never had it until about 2 months ago and i want to knock it out before it gets bad. I've beeb giving him Activa, but she said that this also changes the PH of the tears and cleared it up. Worth a try. I have heard that dairy might be hard to handle for some fluffs, but so far so good with the Mox.
> ...


----------

